# Wheel/Tire advice needed for '65 GTO project



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I need to get wheels/tires for my '65 GTO project. I have an AirRide suspension but stock body beyond that. I measured that I can stuff an 11" wide tire with a 6" backspace from the rotor surface in the rear. This led me to consider a 275/30R18 as my rear tire starting point. I would like to get as wide a tire as possible in the rear as I will have some decent power to apply to the rear. I have no idea what to do with the front at this point, but suspect they will be slightly narrower in the front.

I also would like some dark gray, black or titanium colored spoke rims but seem to be having trouble finding them in a 5x4.75 pattern.

Any thoughts/ideas/suggestions would be appreciated. Getting close to moving this thing under its own power again but need some wheels/tires first.

Thanks very much!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Backspacing is the main thing. I've had 13 inch wide slicks under my stock '65 on the right rims. My thoughts, and you may not approve of them, but they are mine, is that the large diameter Foose/Ghetto wheels are out of place on these cars and degrade the look of the car. That said, they stiffen up the ride and handle well, due to very little sidewall (which makes the handling great and the ride quality terrible)...I would go with some 15" or 16" diameter American Racing Torque Thrust's.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't remender the front tire size on my 65 when I first got, but they were wide and they were on a 15" rim. I had to go to a samler size because that would rub the outer fender on a good turn. What I have on the front now are P205/65R15.


----------

